# Church Discipline



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you think it's alright to exercise church discipline if a member intends to marry a non-christian?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 30, 2009)

Church discipline should always be exercised towards any unrepentant sinner. 

Follow matthew 18:15ff FIRST!!!


----------



## Herald (Sep 30, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Do you think it's alright to exercise church discipline if a member intends to marry a non-christian?



It's not alright. It's commanded.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

Herald said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it's alright to exercise church discipline if a member intends to marry a non-christian?
> ...


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, church discipline should be applied. The thought behind discipline is to turn the unrepentant to repentance and restoration.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

What about if they are already married prior to knowing/ignoring the commandment not to marry an unbeliever?


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 1, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> What about if they are already married prior to knowing/ignoring the commandment not to marry an unbeliever?



I'm not an officer, but I would think that detail would change the situation drastically.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 1, 2009)

A couple of parameters on a general question like this might be helpful.

1) The church (i.e. the senior teaching elder, Pastor) should not perform a wedding of a believer and non-believer. 

(I realize this is not topic here, but some churches might allow the Pastor to marry a church member to a non-believer who is pregnant with the member's child. Not advocating it one way or the other, only recognizing that sometimes happens)

2) The church facility should not be used for marriage ceremonies between believers and non-believers, whether members or not.

3) A member is under vows and needs to at least notify his home church and there would be at least basic inquiry from there.

4) If it becomes clear that the member intends to marry a nonbeliever, session should intervene.

Remember also, common forms of church discipline:

1) admonition (informal and formal)
2) suspension from Lord's Supper
3) deposition (removing an officer from his office)
4) ex-communication


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.



> Church discipline should always be exercised towards any unrepentant sinner



How broad do think this should be?


----------



## JennyG (Oct 1, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> What about if they are already married prior to knowing/ignoring the commandment not to marry an unbeliever?


In that case 1 Cor 7 v 12 ff would apply:
If any brother hath a wife that believeth not, and she be pleased to dwell with him, let him not put her away.
13 And the woman which hath an husband that believeth not, and if he be pleased to dwell with her, let her not leave him.
14 For the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife, and the unbelieving wife is sanctified by the husband....


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 1, 2009)

My general understanding of this is that sessions should address all public and scandalous sin in the church that God causes to become known to them. Lesser sins that become known, primarily through informal admonishment.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 1, 2009)

at least, I'm not sure what would follow if the command had actually been wilfully and deliberately ignored, as opposed to the marriage's antedating the conversion of one or other spouse. I can't think that even then it could be the church's business to put them asunder, though


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 1, 2009)

There are lots of circumstances one could envision within the very broad question you ask.

It's important to understand that ex-communication is very rare, and that most sin never becomes clear and known. If it did, church officers would not have time for anything else (and would themselves be sinning, by not having time to worship, love their families and serve).

Every circumstance could be different, but remember church governance and discipline are related. Good preaching and teaching of God's word, informal social interactions, all have an effect on reproving sin.

It's also difficult because we can't be for sure if, for example, two young people are really Christians. They both may be immature, new converts or they may have been carried along by common grace.

But whatever case, once married, it stands for life. The ministry for life for the believer in marriage with an unbeliever is to so live the Gospel that God will use the difference Christ has made in the believer to redeem the unbelieving spouse.


----------



## TimV (Oct 1, 2009)

> What about if they are already married prior to knowing/ignoring the commandment not to marry an unbeliever?



If I'm reading you right, you're asking about something that happened before joining a church. But the question is one of an existing member. In the case of an existing member, the Confessional violation (among others, this just comes to mind since we were discussing it the other day) WLC 139.

So, if Jane is a Christian in a big community church and marries Jim who wasn't a Christian but she thought she could make him one, then 4 years later grows in knowledge and is convicted to become a member of a church which actually has a membership list, etc...then no, she isn't disciplined, but rather (provided the Elders are good with everything else) she is accepted into membership, and is under no censure of any kind. She is considered to be lawfully married.


----------

